# Just got my SSD!!!!



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 25, 2010)

Ill start off will saying to all you TPU users. MERRY CHRISTMAS!

So i got my Vettex 2 90GB SSD from my parents for christmas. I installed IWndows 7 and its all up and running. installed new nvidia driver for my 470 and Firefox. Should i install all my other drivers on this SSD or wait till i have the F3 1TB drive thats coming??


----------



## erocker (Dec 25, 2010)

What drivers do you mean?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 25, 2010)

erocker said:


> What drivers do you mean?



Sound, Mouse keyboard, chipset, Ethernet, all those


----------



## erocker (Dec 25, 2010)

Those can all go on the SSD. Use the bigger HDD for storage and large stuff.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 25, 2010)

erocker said:


> Those can all go on the SSD. Use the bigger HDD for storage and large stuff.



okay. im going to install BC2 and Vietnam on here to


----------



## erocker (Dec 25, 2010)

That's what I do. I install a couple games on the SSD that I play the most. The rest go on my Raid 0 drives.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 25, 2010)

erocker said:


> That's what I do. I install a couple games on the SSD that I play the most. The rest go on my Raid 0 drives.



yeah i wont even have raid 0. just the F3 1TB should be good enough for my unimportant games

What about MSE? just put it on the SSD?


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Dec 25, 2010)

run some benches man, I ordered the exact same SSD yesterday and its coming next week, whats the load up time like compared to your old raid0 500gb drives, as I also have 2 500gfb drives in raid 0


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 25, 2010)

NdMk2o1o said:


> run some benches man, I ordered the exact same SSD yesterday and its coming next week, whats the load up time like compared to your old raid0 500gb drives, as I also have 2 500gfb drives in raid 0



oh god there is literally no boot lol. its like 5 seconds through POST and then right to windows desktop


----------



## Swamp Monster (Dec 25, 2010)

Does it feel snappy and fast? Do you see any difference working with windows? how do you like it?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 25, 2010)

Swamp Monster said:


> Does it feel snappy and fast? Do you see any difference working with windows? how do you like it?



its amazing. really is!


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Dec 25, 2010)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> oh god there is literally no boot lol. its like 5 seconds through POST and then right to windows desktop



really? lol sounds great I can't wait until next week  even on my raided drives windows start up pisses me off sometimes.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 25, 2010)

NdMk2o1o said:


> really? lol sounds great I can't wait until next week  even on my raided drives windows start up pisses me off sometimes.



its amazing

ORGYTASTIC!


----------



## Swamp Monster (Dec 25, 2010)

cool, I am happy for you. Good to know that this thing is worth it


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 25, 2010)

Swamp Monster said:


> cool, I am happy for you. Good to know that this thing is worth it



yeah its pretty cool. everyone should have one


----------



## overclocking101 (Dec 25, 2010)

I agree, i was a big ssd naysayer until I got mine, mine is a low end ssd and still rocks the house.


----------



## Krony (Dec 25, 2010)

Got a 120Gb Vertex 2E on the way also


----------



## Frizz (Dec 25, 2010)

Congrats , some people need to look into the SSD I'm pretty sure most people expect faster boot up and load times by just having a faster CPU and GPU when really its the HDD that does all that. It's the biggest bottleneck on a system and good to see another person get rid of it


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 25, 2010)

randomflip said:


> Congrats , some people need to look into the SSD I'm pretty sure most people expect faster boot up and load times by just having a faster CPU and GPU when really its the HDD that does all that. It's the biggest bottleneck on a system and good to see another person get rid of it



yeah im loving it except im having trouble getting the update for bc2 to be able to play vietnam

EDIT: nvm. while i was watching Toy Story 3 that i also got for xmas the internet went out


Speaking of Toy Story 3. I highly recommend everyone to watch it. Its great for all ages. Brings back memories of watching TS 1 and 2 and if you had any of the toys from it like i did. Its quite rewarding to watch. My favorite movie now


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 26, 2010)

god im loving this thing. SO QUICK!


----------



## v12dock (Dec 26, 2010)

Everyone caves in eventually, I think there essential for laptops.

After a few weeks of using it you will realize how unresponsive windows is without one


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 26, 2010)

v12dock said:


> Everyone caves in eventually, I think there essential for laptops.
> 
> After a few weeks of using it you will realize how unresponsive windows is without one



If my gtx470 driver is on this SSD and if i put After Burner on my 1TB F3 coming will that mess things up like AB running in the background. should i just put it on this SSD??


----------



## stevednmc (Dec 26, 2010)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> If my gtx470 driver is on this SSD and if i put After Burner on my 1TB F3 coming will that mess things up like AB running in the background. should i just put it on this SSD??



I would. Just put the big progs and storage on the larger drives. Ie: antivirus and other games, movies and pics.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 26, 2010)

stevednmc said:


> I would. Just put the big progs and storage on the larger drives. Ie: antivirus and other games, movies and pics.



yeah planning on it. and my other overclock utilities, stress tests, benchmarks, and temperature moderators likes Core Temp


Wouldnt i want MSE on the SSD?


----------



## stevednmc (Dec 26, 2010)

I would put that on the Larger drives. Or even partition the SSD, put windows just on one partition and use some of the free space for MSe or something like that. 90Gig should be enough for that. Maybe not with ulitmate os, not sure how much space that takes up.


Edit: Home version only takes 25 gigs, so how much bigger would ultimate be? 30 gigs maybe?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 26, 2010)

stevednmc said:


> I would put that on the Larger drives. Or even partition the SSD, put windows just on one partition and use some of the free space for MSe or something like that. 90Gig should be enough for that. Maybe not with ulitmate os, not sure how much space that takes up.
> 
> 
> Edit: Home version only takes 25 gigs, so how much bigger would ultimate be? 30 gigs maybe?



what?? uhh no it only took up like 15gig if that


----------



## stevednmc (Dec 26, 2010)

Well, i do have other stuff on my partition on my laptop so....even better. I say partiton away, that way windows loads even faster. Make it the first partiton C: and the next partion D: and your storage E: or whatever..


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 26, 2010)

stevednmc said:


> Well, i do have other stuff on my partition on my laptop so....even better. I say partiton away, that way windows loads even faster. Make it the first partiton C: and the next partion D: and your storage E: or whatever..



nah. im just keeping it all on the 90GB.

Games, Windows 7, and Drivers haha

then when my 1TB F3 comes thatll be unimportant games(steam), pictures, documents, Msoft office, etc


----------



## stevednmc (Dec 26, 2010)

That works too, im just a big fan of partitons personally. I myself wouldnt put MSE on the ssd though, i couldnt see the benefit of that.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 26, 2010)

stevednmc said:


> That works too, im just a big fan of partitons personally. I myself wouldnt put MSE on the ssd though, i couldnt see the benefit of that.



hahah aight!


----------



## v12dock (Dec 26, 2010)

I have all my drivers, small apps, World of Warcraft, and MS office on my SSD.

Im afraid that 100GB of tv shows, 50GB of music, 80GB of downloads and all my steam games do not fit on my SSD


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 26, 2010)

v12dock said:


> I have all my drivers, small apps, World of Warcraft, and MS office on my SSD.
> 
> Im afraid that 100GB of tv shows, 50GB of music, 80GB of downloads and all my steam games do not fit on my SSD



yeah im not going put put Steam or Office on mine


----------



## v12dock (Dec 26, 2010)

I have all of this on my 60GB and still have 18GB free


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 26, 2010)

v12dock said:


> I have all of this on my 60GB and still have 18GB free



nice nice


----------



## canadien (Dec 27, 2010)

v12dock said:


> I have all my drivers, small apps, World of Warcraft, and MS office on my SSD.
> 
> Im afraid that 100GB of tv shows, 50GB of music, 80GB of downloads and all my steam games do not fit on my SSD


Most of that can go on a regular, legacy drive, no?



nvidiaintelftw said:


> nice nice


You have an Intel mobo, right?

I'm wondering if there's any differences with using a SSD if you have an Intel v.s. AMD mobo.

I read a while back of some inherent problems with AMD motherboards when using a SSD.   I am not sure if it was driver related but I think so.   I don't know if there's an issue now or if you have to do some tweaking if you have an AMD mobo.

Anybody know?

Is there any advantage of using a SSD with an Intel mobo v.s. an AMD mobo or vice versa?

Anything to be aware of or is it there no significant difference or issue?


----------



## Charismaman (Dec 27, 2010)

You must not use any utility that DEFRAGMENTS the SSD, including any in Micorsoft windows.
Windows 7 allows for no defrag and that must be selected.

The SSD does not need defrag since it is never fragmented like a hard drive. And defragging an SSD wears it out faster than normal which is a critical error to this type of device.
there is no improvement to an SSD performance so get rid of any utility.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 27, 2010)

Charismaman said:


> You must not use any utility that DEFRAGMENTS the SSD, including any in Micorsoft windows.
> Windows 7 allows for no defrag and that must be selected.
> 
> The SSD does not need defrag since it is never fragmented like a hard drive. And defragging an SSD wears it out faster than normal which is a critical error to this type of device.
> there is no improvement to an SSD performance so get rid of any utility.



yeah

God Windows 7 just loves to install updates. and its taking up space!!!!!


----------



## canadien (Dec 27, 2010)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> yeah
> 
> God Windows 7 just loves to install updates. and its taking up space!!!!!


That doesn't sound good. 

I know you're not supposed to defrag.   Maybe that's all I knew!


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 27, 2010)

canadien said:


> That doesn't sound good.
> 
> I know you're not supposed to defrag.   Maybe that's all I knew!



I turned off windows updates but it still wants to install them WOW!


----------



## Swamp Monster (Dec 27, 2010)

canadien said:


> I'm wondering if there's any differences with using a SSD if you have an Intel v.s. AMD mobo.
> 
> I read a while back of some inherent problems with AMD motherboards when using a SSD. I am not sure if it was driver related but I think so. I don't know if there's an issue now or if you have to do some tweaking if you have an AMD mobo.
> 
> ...



I believe it was that problem when TRIM support was not included in SB drivers.
They include TRIM support since cat. 9.3. No problems now with AMD motherboards.
http://www.rage3d.com/board/showthread.php?p=1336418515


----------



## canadien (Dec 28, 2010)

Swamp Monster said:


> I believe it was that problem when TRIM support was not included in SB drivers.
> They include TRIM support since cat. 9.3. No problems now with AMD motherboards.
> http://www.rage3d.com/board/showthread.php?p=1336418515


   I read that older AMD motherboards don't have TRIM support yet.   

Everything is too confusing with TRIM and AMD.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Dec 28, 2010)

canadien said:


> I read that older AMD motherboards don't have TRIM support yet.
> 
> Everything is too confusing with TRIM and AMD.



How old are you talking about? I was thinking SB800, SB700, SB600 series too should be ok.


----------



## canadien (Dec 28, 2010)

Swamp Monster said:


> How old are you talking about? I was thinking SB800, SB700, SB600 series too should be ok.


SB700 and older.


----------

